# case ih 255 (24hp) hydraulic fluid question



## jdon (Sep 6, 2013)

I've had this little tractor a couple of years and needed to change hydraulic fluid. I drained all the old fluid and replaced it with a generic "equivalent" instead of using HY-TRAN. 

Im not sure if this is related but i am having problems shifting into or between gears. This is also intermittent. Sometimes it shifts ok and other times there is lots of grinding. 

Could this be from the cheap hydraulic fluid? If so, how can i flush all the old fluid out and replace it with new? 
Would also love to know if anyone has any info on used parts.

Thanks,
Jdon


----------

